# Heating The Outback Quietly



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I probably won't need to use the furnace again until late fall but in the meantime wanted to think about alternate heat source. THe furnace works flawlessly and heats the OB very well almost too well for me. It is quit noisy and I am a light sleeper so I wake up a lot when it comes on. Plus the kids say the top bunk is too hot and won't sleep on it when furnace is being used.

I used small elec. heater in my PUPs and they did a pretty good job. On my 25RSS how many ceramic heaters would it take to keep it comfortable? Does anyone that has a 25RSS or other model about the sames size heat this way? An electric heater pulls a lot of amps and wouldn't want to pop a breaker.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We use a 1500 watt cereamic heater in our 21rs at night, haven't had any breakers trip. It does a good job and we've camped in the low 40's/upper 30's. In the morning when we get up we fire up the furnace so we don't trip any breakers when we use the micro and coffee maker.

Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I find that one ceramic heater was fine for my 29BHS and is also good for my Laredo 30BH 5'er.

I am also a light sleeper and found this is best. I heat the trailer with the furance, then set the ceramic heat to the right temperature and then lower the temp for the furnace. If the temp drops too fast over night the furnace will kick in, this has only happened a couple of times.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

We use a small electric heater(placed on the floor) that has a push button select temperature control thermostat on it for our 26RS. This allows for us to have a range of desired temperature settings. We have used the electric heater by itself when the outside temperature was not that cold. When the outside temperature is cold enough, we use the electric heater along with turning on the fan mode on the central unit, to circulate the warm air from the electric heater. If you have the electric heater plugged in to a circuit and you plug another appliance in that draws to many amps it will trip the breaker.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We carry two ceramic heaters, although we have rarely needed to use more than one. On times we have used two, it's important not to set them on their highest settings or they will pop the breaker.

Our normal setup is to place one on the low TV shelf next to the galley counter, facing forwards towards the dinette on the opposite side. On really cold nights we will add another on the floor in the hallway facing towards the bunk room. On really, really cold nights... we use the furnace!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use a single ceramic heater - Works well

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have, and use, two heaters. In my OB there are two 120 VAC circuits: GFI and non-GFI. I just make sure one heater is plugged into each circuit. Works great.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

A single 1500 WATT ceramic heater heats our 26 very well.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

For those that use the ceramic heaters, are you using them so you don't have to burn your propane? Or is it just the fact that the furnace fan is noisy? 
Thanks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

CanadaCruizin said:


> For those that use the ceramic heaters, are you using them so you don't have to burn your propane? Or is it just the fact that the furnace fan is noisy?
> Thanks.


furnace is noisy, now that you mention it though, I don't mind not using the propane either.

Mike


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....we used just one, but I think Doug makes a good point that using two would ensure a more even temperature throughout the TT. We've tried putting it in the middle, next to the dinette, but the bunkhouse in the 28RSDS seems to get pretty chilly (translation: the kids wake up too early ). Ideally I'd use two smaller units on a low setting.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I use a larger ceramic heater AND a small fan to circulate the warmer air. It works great. If it is really cold I will preheat using the propane heater and use the ceramic at night. Propane is relatively inexpensive but the fan motor is noisy and the furnace roars when the gas is ignited.

Reverie

PS: I use these in a 28BHS.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

While in Va beach we purchaced a 1500 watt ceramic heater and even on the low setting it tripped the breaker a couple of times. It didn't trip the breaker for the gfi circuit though so I will be looking to replace that breaker and check all the connections in the circuit.
Our furnace is LOUD and I would rather use the CG's electric anyway.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just grab some hot rocks from around the fire and place under your sleeping bag....


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just grab some hot rocks from around the fire and place under your sleeping bag....


Wouldn't that make the beer warm?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *We carry two ceramic heaters, although we have rarely needed to use more than one. On times we have used two, it's important not to set them on their highest settings or they will pop the breaker.*
> 
> Our normal setup is to place one on the low TV shelf next to the galley counter, facing forwards towards the dinette on the opposite side. On really cold nights we will add another on the floor in the hallway facing towards the bunk room. On really, really cold nights... we use the furnace!
> 
> ...


Yep... Same here I carry 2 for our 27RSDS but, really only need one.
I usually set it up on the floor in front of the dinette and set it to oscillate.

Only a couple of times it got cold enough to use 2 but,
as Doug said only on_ low _ setting...or...*POP* goes the breaker!
I left the one in front of the dinette and put the other on the TV/VCR shelf near the "outback bed"
to keep the girls warm.

We don't use our furnace that often, it is set pretty low. I figure why use my
propane if I paid for the electric. If I need to, my furnace will be there.

MaeJae


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Since the furnace in my 21rs doesn't work anyway, we have used the ceramic heater exclusively and it does great!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

samvalaw said:


> Since the furnace in my 21rs doesn't work anyway, we have used the ceramic heater exclusively and it does great!


What is the problem? No reason not to fix it so let us know what you have done or what it does when you try to turn it on.

As for the general direction of this thread and the use of Ceramic heaters.

We rarely camp with AC power available and if it is colder then the low 40s outside we will use the furnace but normally it is just and extra blanket. Now that is quite heat.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

I carry two heaters in the Outback, but we have only needed one to keep it comfortable inside. Itâ€™s an oscillating ceramic heater with a thermostat control, does a great job when temperatures have dropped to the low 30s. You do have to play plug in plug out when itâ€™s going and you want to use the coffee pot or toaster.

CEF


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> For those that use the ceramic heaters, are you using them so you don't have to burn your propane? Or is it just the fact that the furnace fan is noisy?
> Thanks.


Once you have paid for the campground site, the electricity is free! If it is seriously pipe-freezing cold, I will use the furnace just to be sure the belly pan gets some heat. Otherwise, the furnace only gets used while dry camping.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

We use a 1500 W heater that copes with most situations. I have found that using the furnace to warm up when first set up is best then allow the electric heater to maintain. In our 26RS I have found if I set the furnace on 72 the heater on 70 then the furnace will cut in if the temp drops to 68. This usually will only occur at night when the outside temp is falls to 32 F or so but not very often because of the large swing the furnace has when it cuts in.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

A few of us have separated the A/C & furnace thermostats. The new furnace thermostat holds the temp. tighter within 2 degrees.
I run the A/C fan to circulate the warm air down and to drown out the furnace.

Search the modifications section for details.

kevin


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

GoVols said:


> For those that use the ceramic heaters, are you using them so you don't have to burn your propane? Or is it just the fact that the furnace fan is noisy?
> Thanks.


Once you have paid for the campground site, the electricity is free! If it is seriously pipe-freezing cold, I will use the furnace just to be sure the belly pan gets some heat. Otherwise, the furnace only gets used while dry camping.
[/quote]

I honestly hadn't thought about using the camps' resources (electricity) rather than our gas. That's a good idea. We like having the "white noise" of the furnace fan, but the turning on then off of the furnace wakes us up. If it's not cold out, we've used the microwave fan to drown-out neighbour noise so the kids can get to sleep. Will seriously have to look into a separate heater this season.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought an eheat panel heater. It's a 2'x2' ceramic square you mount on the wall. It's child/pet safe to the touch, and costs only 2-3 cents per hour to run. It's completely silent with no moving parts.
I found in advertised in the back of Trailer Life magazine. The website is here: eheat

I have it on a bedroom wall in my house now, but plan on mounting it in the OUTBACK this season to see how it does. It claims to heat about a 10'x10' space for each heater mounted. It really does heat up the bedroom nicely...and it's very cheap to run. I'm hoping it will be nice in the OUTBACK...if not I'll keep it in the home.

Anyone else use these eheaters?

Here is a pic:










It's held to a wall by for screws. There is an electric cord with a on/off switch. You can buy optional thermostats and timers for it if you like. You can touch it with your hand...and it's pretty hot but doesn't give you a burn unless you hold your hand there for awhile.

I think it's really cool.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> For those that use the ceramic heaters, are you using them so you don't have to burn your propane? Or is it just the fact that the furnace fan is noisy?
> Thanks.


Both reasons.

Bill


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got 1 ceramic heater and it holds its own unless it really drops then the big heater kicks on. I also used it prior to leaving after I dewinterized the camper for our trip south.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Or you could add a permant heater like I did: Our heater mod

Scott


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We do both. If it is not too chilly we do the electric. I like the white noise that it constantly provides too!


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

FraTra said:


> I probably won't need to use the furnace again until late fall but in the meantime wanted to think about alternate heat source. THe furnace works flawlessly and heats the OB very well almost too well for me. It is quit noisy and I am a light sleeper so I wake up a lot when it comes on. Plus the kids say the top bunk is too hot and won't sleep on it when furnace is being used.
> 
> I used small elec. heater in my PUPs and they did a pretty good job. On my 25RSS how many ceramic heaters would it take to keep it comfortable? Does anyone that has a 25RSS or other model about the sames size heat this way? An electric heater pulls a lot of amps and wouldn't want to pop a breaker.


On our 25rss I use 2 1500w ceramic heaters..
For sleeping..
One I plug in by the sofa, put it in hallway and face it towards the front bunks..
The second one is plugged in at the tv shelf and faces the rear queen bed..
Both are kept on low..
Heats the unit great and quiet..

In the day one ceramic heater is usually enough, placed by the sofa facing back..


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I need a heater for the bathroom, but where in the world would I put one without setting something or myself on fire? It's so small in there, but soooo freezing when getting out of the shower!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I need a heater for the bathroom, but where in the world would I put one without setting something or myself on fire? It's so small in there, but soooo freezing when getting out of the shower!!


Use hot water for your shower???









Actually, I seem to have the opposite problem....even with the small exhaust fan running, it gets quite toasty and humid in the bathroom, and I open the door to let the heat out.

Steve


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

Add us to the list of those who use an electric heater when camping with AC power. It's quieter than the furnace in our Mallard and now in our 21RS and, as others have mentioned, why not use the electricity you already paid for instead of the propane that will need to be refilled. We dry camp quite a bit, so the furnace does get a workout in the cooler months; I think the heater does an equally good job of keeping us warm.

Now that it's 80's and humid, I'm thinking more about COOLING, though! In our Mallard, we always used the AC just for an initial cooloff in the evening. We have two oscillating fans, one that plugs into DC power and an electric fan. These always did a good job of keeping us cool without the need to run the loud, too cold AC. Our Mallard didn't have ducted air, I'm hoping that the ducted air in our 21RS won't be too cold and loud to use at night.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone use this heater?

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...t=86&page=1


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

kjdj said:


> A few of us have separated the A/C & furnace thermostats. The new furnace thermostat holds the temp. tighter within 2 degrees.
> I run the A/C fan to circulate the warm air down and to drown out the furnace.
> 
> Search the modifications section for details.
> ...


I'd like to find out how to do this mod. Dry camping doesn't allow for ceramic heaters.







The current thermostat keeps the OB too warm.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> A few of us have separated the A/C & furnace thermostats. The new furnace thermostat holds the temp. tighter within 2 degrees.
> I run the A/C fan to circulate the warm air down and to drown out the furnace.
> 
> Search the modifications section for details.
> ...


I'd like to find out how to do this mod. Dry camping doesn't allow for ceramic heaters.







The current thermostat keeps the OB too warm.
[/quote]
We have the same OB. If you pull out the 2 drawers to the right of the sink you can see the thermostat wire (brown). It comes out of the wall and go's through the cabinet to the furnace. If you cut the wire (pair)and reconnect it to a new wire (pair) from the wall mounted thermostat you will have separated the furnace from the A/C . You need to connect to the wire going to the furnace not goung into the wall. Thermostat wire has a pair of wires inside most often red and white. James


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just grab some hot rocks from around the fire and place under your sleeping bag....


We carry three portable heaters, generally I run one on 750 or two at the same 750 - I rarely run at the 1500 setting.

Now you may ask why we carry three? Just ask Jim (Oregon_Camper)







LOL

I really like the Holmes Whisper Quiet Power Heater w/ 1Touch® Controls - HFH2986-U - its a bit bulky but VERY quiet and very stable.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Just grab some hot rocks from around the fire and place under your sleeping bag....


We carry three portable heaters, generally I run one on 750 or two at the same 750 - I rarely run at the 1500 setting.

Now you may ask why we carry three? Just ask Jim (Oregon_Camper)







LOL

I really like the Holmes Whisper Quiet Power Heater w/ 1Touch® Controls - HFH2986-U - its a bit bulky but VERY quiet and very stable.









[/quote]

Yup...borrowed this from Y-Guy this weekend at the PNW Rally. Really worked well. Seeing how that was the one and only time we will have power this summer, I thought I'd give it a shot. Thanks again Steve!!!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have one of the small 1500 watt heaters with a fan, which is WAY quieter than the noisy furnace.

But we have another electric heater that makes no noise at all. It's one of those oil-filled radiators. It has a thermostat and 3 heat settings (500w, 1000w and 1500w). Other than it being larger than the small electric heaters, it is great.

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Thor said:


> We use a single ceramic heater - Works well
> 
> Thor


Yep. I have a coil heater with fan that keeps the entire trailer comfortable. It's surprising how 4 kids' bodies generate heat back in the bunkhouse. We have to leave our front bedroom door open a little, or we just snuggle a little closer under the comforter.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I use a single ceramic heater (1500 Watt) and it works quiet and effecient.


----------

